# Von Hartwin kennels?



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Has anyone here had any experience with this kennel or with Joann? Please pm me if it's not suitable to post. Thanks


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

53 views & no one has anything to share? So is that a good sign or a bad one LOL
The kennel is located in Kansas, Von Hartwin Home Maybe that will help?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never heard of them because I don't do all those shows and competitions and never bought from a breeder.lol

But they have some great looking dog, I especially like G Czoe der Bosen Hunden


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Emma and her owner train with Liesje. I've seen 
Emma work, she is a little pistol! When she was 10 months she just got back from her narcotics training and did a little exhibition for our obedience class, she found the drugs in a vacuum hose(at a doggy daycare) within 5 minutes. The scents at the daycare must have been a huge distraction, but she worked thru it to find the reward.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Pretty dogs & impressive descriptions. I'd ask very specifically about expected longevity. The 2 listed 'at the bridge' were both young when they passed, one was less than 3.5yrs, the other was just over 7.5yrs. This could be a fluke but is worth pursuing further if you're interested in a pup/dog from her.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

A friend of mine has a dog from them, she's very energetic and cute. Loves agility.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks! I am gong to pick up my new addition this week!!
Haska von Hartwin pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

JoAnn is super...I've known her for a couple of years. Went down to an event at their club last year and had a super time. If she had something that I was looking for, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from her.


----------



## Emma Von Hartwin (May 13, 2010)

*Von Hartwin Kennels*

We are extremely happy with our Von Hartwin dog. She is exactly what they described and has the best temperment, confident, and has an excellent work ethic. I would definitely recommend them, they know their puppies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome Emma's momma!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Welcome Emma's momma!!


Welcome Emma's mommy TOO!!! Love getting members with post #1 !! :wub:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I third that welcome!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I just want to say that Haska is everything JoAnn said she is. I picked her up on Thur. at JoAnn's & we had a 13hr drive back home. She has had no problems acclimating to a new environment & new people. I took her to our club training Sun & she did really well. I am looking forward to bringing this special girl along to the fullest of our potential!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Four von Hartwin dogs have been police certified in the past two months. See the thread on the Pedigree Database.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from Zaidy and I  I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------

